# How long does the swelling last?



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 

Noodle's season started 5 weeks ago. She has stopped bleeding awhile ago but is still swollen. I was advised not to let her off lead again until the swelling had gone down to be sure it was safe.

Can someone pls tell me how long the swelling usually lasts?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It should be coming to an end Woo.. my girls tend to season and stay swollen for approx. 4 weeks but by that time there is no puffiness. she may never be as neat in that area as she was prior to her season but the puffy swelling will have gone down. Hope this helps


----------

